# air table



## foamnone (Nov 3, 2013)

Trial run of version 2. This is a video of the 2nd table I made sorting copper from plastic. This video shows wire chops falling from the back side of a granulator and augered to the table
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSawBv64gSY&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]


----------

